# Dirt Sifter - This has to be the coolest one i`ve ever seen



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

This guy built a dirt sifter for the front end of his loader. This is amazing!

Mods, if this wasnt posted in the right area, please move it to where it should be.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, nice shop and tools. What I'd give to have s mag drill. Those are so awesome! Like enclosed trailers though...... bat chit crazy expensive. Cool sifter thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Wow, nice shop and tools. What I'd give to have s mag drill. Those are so awesome! Like enclosed trailers though...... bat chit crazy expensive. Cool sifter thanks for sharing!!


HV, thanks for moving the thread. I wasnt sure where to put it. I was just so fascinated in what he built, thought people here would get a kick out of seeing actually built & work. Now, i dont know how much hard work you could throw at it, i would think it would be kinda tough shoving it into a bunch of dirt with big rocks. I suppose if you had a semi-sifted dirt pile, this could probably do just fine. 

Yeah those mag drills are awesome. Pricey, but worth it. You can get into a cheap one for $300

This is the one i`ve been eyeballin lately. I do alot of metal work, it would be so handy for me.
https://www.grizzly.com/products/grizzly-pro-1-3-8-magnetic-drill/t30943


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Found another one on a skidsteer


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't help but laugh when I think of the hours walking in front of a tractor bucket as a kid, picking rocks, and I still have a river bed of rock here! Sure seems like if you weren't careful, that sooner or later that drum would start warrbling. That'd be my luck anyways!


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I can't help but laugh when I think of the hours walking in front of a tractor bucket as a kid, picking rocks, and I still have a river bed of rock here! Sure seems like if you weren't careful, that sooner or later that drum would start warrbling. That'd be my luck anyways!


LOL!!! You and me BOTH!!! I grew up on a very large farm, i hated when summer came, for TWO reasons, pickin rocks, and hayin! Hot barns and hot summer fields...lol. I always swore that if i never saw another rock or a bale of hay, i would have been the happiest man alive, lol.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ben, the dairy Farmer I worked for, picking rocks, milking,. Moving irrigation hand pipes, cleaning the barn and feeding the calves, is 98 now, and still alive. I wonder why I have arthritis now, but I used to be a sought out worker in my teens, actually had a few people show up at my work, to lure me with more money because they knew I worked harder than any of the other kids in the valley.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Ben, the dairy Farmer I worked for, picking rocks, milking,. Moving irrigation hand pipes, cleaning the barn and feeding the calves, is 98 now, and still alive. I wonder why I have arthritis now, but I used to be a sought out worker in my teens, actually had a few people show up at my work, to lure me with more money because they knew I worked harder than any of the other kids in the valley.


Sounds alot like how i grew up. Even though i`m in my 70`s now, i can still outwork most kids.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ben DoinIt said:


> Sounds alot like how i grew up. Even though i`m in my 70`s now, i can still outwork most kids.


That's the problem you run into with today's kids. The small farm/ranch is a thing of the past. Any guy that grew up working around farms and ranches, knows a hard days work. With their demise, there is little opportunity for a young kid to learn how to do hard physical labor. You run into a few every now and then, but they are few and far between. It's actually kind of sad when old farts like us have to show a 17-18 year old how to use a spade, pick, or a post hole digger to dig a simple hole in the ground. What is even more frustrating is they usually want a detailed explanation for why you want the hole dug in the first place.... 

Maybe it's because at some time they saw the "Hole scene" in Cool Hand Luke and don't want to be "exploited". I once spent the entire month of July digging a 18x36x8 swimming pool by hand for $1 an hour and told the guy "Thanks" when I was done.... I wish I could find a DA kid like that now


----------

